# Jimmy Saville



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Now then now then! see this TV programme is going to finally air where good old Jim is accused of getting a bit rapey with varying aged women. Lots of murky rumours about his past. Please discuss


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah read this yesterday.

Think there's going to be a lot more to come.

Remember the thread on here accusing him if narcolepsy ?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ow's about this then eh... always thought he was a slippery looking character!


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

he spent alot of time in the town where i live and is known to of had a fondness for school girls and taking them for a drive etc also heard he took a liking to disabled people regardless of gender.

i met him a few times he was a arrogant ****!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Yeah read this yesterday.
> 
> Think there's going to be a lot more to come.
> 
> Remember the thread on here accusing him if narcolepsy ?


chronic sleep disorder?

- - - Updated - - -



A-BOMB said:


> he spent alot of time in the town where i live and is known to of had a fondness for school girls and taking them for a drive etc also heard he took a liking to disabled people regardless of gender.
> 
> i met him a few times he was a arrogant ****!


in his rape rover?

http://uk.autoblog.com/2012/01/16/jimmy-savilles-range-rover-caravan-for-sale/


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> chronic sleep disorder?


i think he means necrophilia

apparently he used to volunteer at the morgue at a hospital


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> chronic sleep disorder?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


sorry necrophilia mate....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

yeh guessed that 

few stories linking him to that kids home in Jersey too


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

I know Louie Theroux is a master of editing and paraphrasing but ole Jim came avcross as scary as fook on that docu


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> Yeah read this yesterday.
> 
> Think there's going to be a lot more to come.
> 
> Remember the thread on here accusing him if narcolepsy ?


I remember it but couldn't read past the first sentence,kept nodding off :tongue:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

always though saville had that 'do you want to be my puppy' look about him getting young girls to grab hold of his inside out trouser pocket


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

there was a thread with a pic of him, frank bruno and PETER SUCLIFFE !!

He apparently had a suite next to the morgue at Stoke mandeville where he was a big donor of money..


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh guessed that
> 
> few stories linking him to that kids home in Jersey too


someone wrote an article about him the day after he died

apparently he'd always denied ever having visited that kids home but there was pictures of him there hanging out with the kids

all this seemed to come out once the bloke was dead though, even if people in the know knew about it behind the scenes(and it was never proved) seemed kind of sh1t that everyone piped up as soon as the bloke died and started coming out with all this stuff


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Now then now then! see this TV programme is going to finally air where good old Jim is accused of getting a bit rapey with varying aged women. Lots of murky rumours about his past. Please discuss


It always concerns me when programmes are made whereupon the alleged defendant cannot DEFEND the allegations being made.....

I believe in justice equity and fair play for all sadly such programmes cannot ever be seen as anything but the contrary, in the main due to timing

kaza


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

I haven't read anything just seen headlines and must say I sadly wasn't surprised, but was very alarmed when you think how many kids wanted to meet him, wanted to be helped by him and generally the media's involvement in his position.

Scary... and very sad.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Quite easy to make accusations now he can't defend himself


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I knew someone who worked at Stoke Mandeville, & whose opinion I valued, she said he was ' as queer as a coot'.

As soon as he'd died, almost the next day a gf of his was paraded around in the press. I thought that seemed a bit suspect, because of the immediacy of it.

Still, he can't defend any of it, but I always thought he was a bit creepy tbh.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

didnt like the guy, he was a complete tool

but i dont believe it, the amount of kids the guy met in his time, and now hes been dead 11 months the accusations start, why now and not in the 50 years he was in the public eye


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

gycraig said:


> Quite easy to make accusations now he can't defend himself


you reckon? piece of piss to tell the world you got molested by someone then?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

latblaster said:


> I knew someone who worked at Stoke Mandeville, & whose opinion I valued, she said he was *' as queer as a coot'.*
> 
> As soon as he'd died, almost the next day a gf of his was paraded around in the press. I thought that seemed a bit suspect, because of the immediacy of it.
> 
> Still, he can't defend any of it, but I always thought he was a bit creepy tbh.


Being gay doesn't automatically make you a necrophile child molester though.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

White hair and had kids sitting on his knee hmmm sounds like Santa .

How's about that then


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Being gay doesn't automatically make you a necrophile child molester though.


I didn't suggest or say that it did, & wouldn't either.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Being gay doesn't automatically make you a necrophile child molester though.


or being compared to an odd water wading bird


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> or being compared to an odd water wading bird


What? :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

latblaster said:


> What? :lol:


Do you know what a coot is mate ?


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Milky said:


> Yeah read this yesterday.
> 
> Think there's going to be a lot more to come.
> 
> Remember the thread on here accusing him if narcolepsy ?


Yeh I remember that. Wasn't there a picture of him at that house in New Jersey where all those child rapes happened? The guy was a right odd ball

- - - Updated - - -



Milky said:


> Yeah read this yesterday.
> 
> Think there's going to be a lot more to come.
> 
> Remember the thread on here accusing him if narcolepsy ?


Yeh I remember that. Wasn't there a picture of him at that house in New Jersey where all those child rapes happened? The guy was a right odd ball


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Jesus I'm slow sometimes......


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> What? :lol:


a coot. you know, the thing you said about Jimmy Saville earlier


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Sadly the dead can not defend them self. Will be interesting to see these girls, probable rejects from Jeremy Kyle show! He has done a lot for Stoke mandevile hospital. Why now and not when he could defend himself.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> you reckon? piece of piss to tell the world you got molested by someone then?


If they have been molested by him why wait till he's dead and can't be punished. And if it's so hard, why would you go to the fking press the day after he's died.

If they have been molested the timing makes absolutely no sense.

Why would they cope with it for a good 20 years or whatever then soon as he's dead and can't be held accountable think. "I need to tell my story"

If they haven't it's a good way to make money.

Pretty much impossible to prove either way now as he can't deny or admit it and there's no evidence ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> Sadly the dead can not defend them self. Will be interesting to see these girls, probable rejects from Jeremy Kyle show! He has done a lot for Stoke mandevile hospital. Why now and not when he could defend himself.


In all fairness mate l had my suspicions when he was alive.

Pity we can t find the thread, real eye opener on him, and lets be honest who would befriend jack the ripper ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The Project said:


> Sadly the dead can not defend them self. Will be interesting to see these girls, probable rejects from Jeremy Kyle show! He has done a lot for Stoke mandevile hospital. Why now and not when he could defend himself.


Because I think many people get built up, then others like to tear them down.

Then 'they' say: 'How the mighty have fallen'


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

gycraig said:


> If they have been molested by him why wait till he's dead and can't be punished. And if it's so hard, why would you go to the fking press the day after he's died.
> 
> If they have been molested the timing makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> ...


you didnt answer my question in your rant.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

The Project said:


> Sadly the dead can not defend them self. *Will be interesting to see these girls, probable rejects from Jeremy Kyle show!* He has done a lot for Stoke mandevile hospital. Why now and not when he could defend himself.


Yes possibly they will look like that,because being molested as a child often leads people to use drugs/drink to try to forget the horrific experiences they suffered so they may look ugly/poor/chav-like.Not always their fault they look like that.


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

I met Jimmy Saville back in 1993 when he was on channel 4s big breakfast and he was very touchy feely with the young girls,boys where trying to shake his hand he was pushing them out the way to get to the girls and when he had hold of em they couldn't get away.In the end one of HIS bodyguards actually grabbed him and ushered him out of the way.

As for people coming forward now he's dead it's probably cus they know with all his charity work (estimated £40 million raised) and stuff he would of been untouchable.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> you didnt answer my question in your rant.


I did actually. It would be easy if they hadn't been raped

Would be very hard if they had and possibly harder now he's dead than while he was alive


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

There you go http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2012/sep/28/jimmy-savile-abused-girls-alleged


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

tiny76 said:


> As for people coming forward now he's dead it's probably cus they know with all his charity work (estimated £40 million raised) and stuff he would of been untouchable.


not like hes touchable now hes dead is it

how much was michael jackson worth back in the day, didnt make him untouchable,


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PLauGE said:


> not like hes touchable now hes dead is it
> 
> how much was michael jackson worth back in the day, didnt make him untouchable,


Times were different then mate, no one would believe you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

tbh it's pretty low to publish all this now he's dead. Typical bloody media in this country. What if it's all untrue ? He can't prove his innocence now, so all the money that he did raise for charity is tainted. Should have been left alone imo, true or not.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Maybe they were scared of the bloke, he had a lot of power. I remember the thread Milky mentioned. I've just tried to find it but can't.

It basically went into detail about how he was high up in the freemasons or something along them lines. I think he was something like second from top. It had all sorts of other stuff about him 5hagging dead bodies etc.

The guy was completely insane as far as I'm concerned. Just because he did things for kids to make himself look good in the eyes of the public does not make him a good man. The mafia built hospitals, it didn't make them good people.



Here he is at the 'haut de la garenne' The childs home on Jersey Where he denied ever visiting.The place where all them child rapes and killings happened.

Bearing in mind this thread was on UKM welllllll before any of this came about in the paper


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

The Project said:


> Sadly the dead can not defend them self. Will be interesting to see these girls, probable rejects from Jeremy Kyle show! He has done a lot for Stoke mandevile hospital. Why now and not when he could defend himself.


He appeared on Have I got News For You many years ago and Hislop and Merton totally ripped him apart.Merton went as far as naming names and directly calling him all sorts of names.He had EVERY chance in the world to react or consult his lawyers/clear his name, yet he did nothing of the sort.

Footage of this was online for ages then mysteriously vanished

Transcript from HIGNFY here.. (Having watched the footage and how he squirmed then I would say plenty of truth in what was said)

http://www.users.zetnet.co.uk/rogerb/jokes/HIGNFY.txt

Apparently, this was actually recorded during the last series of "Have I Got

News For You" when Jimmy Saville was a guest on Paul Merton's team.

Incredibly, it didn't make our screens. (It seems that Mr. Merton doesn't

like Mr. Saville very much)

Out-take 3:09'36

During the headline round:

DEAYTON: You used to be a wrestler didn't you?

SAVILLE: I still am.

DEAYTON: Are you?

SAVILLE: I'm feared in every girls' school in the country.

(Audience laugh)

DEAYTON: Yeah, I've heard about that.

SAVILLE: What have you heard?

DEAYTON: I've...

MERTON: Something about a **** with a rancid, pus-filled cock.

(Huge audience laugh; Awkward pause)

SAVILLE: I advise you to wash your mouth out, my friend...

MERTON: That's what she had to do! (Audience laughs)

HISLOP: Weren't you leaving money in phone boxes or something?

(Saville glares at him) Or have I got completely the wrong end of the...

SAVILLE: (To Deayton, heavily) The question you asked was about wrestling.

DEAYTON: Yes. And then you mentioned girls' schools. I don't know whe...

SAVILLE: Well I understood this was a comedy programme. I realise now how wrong I was. (Audience laugh)

DEAYTON: So were you a professional wrestler?

SAVILLE: Yes I was.

DEAYTON: (To audience) Glad we got that cleared up.(Pulls face; audience giggles)

HISLOP: Feared by every girls' school in the country...

SAVILLE: That's right.

MERTON: Due to having a rancid, pus-filled cock.(Huge audience laugh)

DEAYTON: Erm...

HISLOP: You're on top form tonight, Paul...

SAVILLE: (Strangely) I'm...this is not what I...

FLOOR MANAGER: (OOV) OK, do you...(inaudible section)...shall we, for pick-ups...

MERTON: I'm terribly sorry. I don't know what came over me.

SAVILLE: A pus-filled cock, I imagine. (Shocked audience laugh)

MERTON: Oh, it's nice to see you joining in. We'd been waiting for you, you sad senile old ****ter. (Audience appears to do double-take)

DEAYTON: I think we...d-d-you you want to apologise to our guest, Paul?

MERTON: Sorry, I do apologise. Sir senile old ****ter, is what I meant to say.

(Audience laugh; pause) Sir senile old ****ter...who ****s minors.

(Audience unrest)

HISLOP: Sorry, I'm just looking at our lawyer again. (Waves) Hello!

(Audience laughs)

DEAYTON: Shall we get back on course with this, or sha...

SAVILLE: I do **** miners, that's quite correct. I have always done so. They can do the most wonderful things with cigars. The coal...

MERTON: What, they stick them up your senile, pus-filled ****?

(Audience laughs)

FLOOR MANAGER: (OOV): Come on...I'm getting an ear-bashing here. It's...

MERTON: Oh they want to continue. Sorry, I'll contain myself. Carry on...

DEAYTON: Right (Pause) You used to be a professional wrestler didn't you?

(Huge audience laugh)

SAVILLE: (Calmly) I did.

DEAYTON: You didn't have a nickname or anything?

SAVILLE: Yes - 'Loser'. (Audience laughs)

___________________________________

Out-take 4: 21'20

Following a discussion about caravans:

DEAYTON: Last month, Roger Moore sold his luxury caravan in Malta. Asked by the...

MERTON: I visited your caravan the other week, Jimmy.

SAVILLE: Did you really?

MERTON: Oh yes. Interesting what you can find, if you have a bit of a poke.

(Audience laugh)

HISLOP: He just told you, it was twelve years ago...

SAVILLE: No, I lived in it for twelve years.

MERTON: And ****ed twelve year olds. (Audience laugh)

DEAYTON: Here we go again...I'll be backstage if anyone wants me.

MERTON: (Indicating Saville) That's what you said to the kids on your show, wasn't it?

(Audience laugh)

SAVILLE: No, they never did want me.

HISLOP: Not even Sarah Cornley?

SAVILLE: She was an exception.

DEAYTON: Who's Sarah Cornley?

SAVILLE: Sarah Cornley is...

HISLOP: About fifteen grand in damages, wasn't she?

(Uncertain audience laugh)

SAVILLE: That's right.

HISLOP: So if I was going to mention that you threatened to break her arm if she said anything...

SAVILLE: You'd be very wrong. (Pause) I said I'd break both her arms.

(Audience unease)

MERTON: ****ing hell. I mean, you're just sitting there, all shell suit and cigar wearing those ****ing...I don't know what they are.

SAVILLE: Chrome-plated SC-700 sun-visors, these are. Sent to me by...

MERTON: We don't give a ****. Ladies and gentlemen, Sir James Saville OBE. Jim has fixed it for me to have my arms broken. Meet this depressing old ****ed up **** of a ****er on television who's riddled with cancer and ****ing pubic lice.

HISLOP: (To lawyer again) Hello! (Audience laughs)

MERTON: Christ, I mean ha ha, big ****ing joke - the ****ing lawyers are involved, tee hee. It doesn't change anything.

DEAYTON: (Visibly out of character) Do you wanna stop, or...?

MERTON: No I don't ****ing want to stop. It's all ****! You'll expect a comedy walkout in a minute, won't you? I mean, big bloody joke - I'm going to quote Shakespeare in a minute, how ****ing out of character. And Ian knows about football - oh my ****ing sides.

SAVILLE: You've never ****ed anyone in your life, boy.

MERTON: Oh **** off...

FLOOR MANAGER: (OOV) ...About five minutes, just to...(Phil Davey enters)

PHIL DAVEY: OK, well top that as they say. You're looking troubled by that, aren't you mate? I tell you, I came back from Amsterdam recently...

RECORDING PLACED ON STAND-BY; CUTS BACK TO CLOSE-UP OF DEAYTON

AWAITING HIS CUE

DEAYTON: OK. Second time lucky. (Pause) Last month, Roger Moore sold his luxury caravan in Malta. Asked by the New York Times about his relaxed acting style...


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

as few people have said this isnt new news its been known for a long time! I live in a town called otley and he used to be here quite often and apparently he used to take girls in his car (rape rover) up on top of otley chevin (big hill with plenty of secluded car parks) and have his way with them.

also he once pushed my sister out of his way and then said she was a bit of a big one for him lmao!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

britbull said:


> He appeared on Have I got News For You many years ago and Hislop and Merton totally ripped him apart.Merton went as far as naming names and directly calling him all sorts of names.He had EVERY chance in the world to react or consult his lawyers/clear his name, yet he did nothing of the sort.
> 
> Footage of this was online for ages then mysteriously vanished
> 
> ...


you are aware that is fiction? as in made up? it didnt happen. watched the footage did you?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> you are aware that is fiction? as in made up? it didnt happen. watched the footage did you?


made me **** though :laugh:


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Did indeed watch the footage

It's not the sort of thing you forget seeing mate, just like if you watched it you would remember the subtle nuances of guests/presenters and the audience

Are you suggesting otherwise? based on what exactly?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

where did you see it? surely its on the net, something like that would be


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

britbull said:


> Did indeed watch the footage
> 
> It's not the sort of thing you forget seeing mate, just like if you watched it you would remember the subtle nuances of guests/presenters and the audience
> 
> Are you suggesting otherwise? based on what exactly?


yes I am. it was an internet meme, in other words total bollocks. that transcript you posted did not happen, give up the game mate you got caught out


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Yer because hignfy would release that to the Internet. And if they did NOONE would save it onto there computer.

Where never gonna know 100 percent either way.

Anyone whos ever met him can now step up say he touched them, creeped them out, whispered somet in there ear or looked at em funny can stand up and get there 500 quid from the sun.

There's a lot of dodgy things like that home he apparently didn't visit but has had his picture taken in front of it.

But if he went there doing good giving money or whatever then the truth came out about the place, he would try and distance himself wouldn't he


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Weird pic.


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

What game is that then? What possibly motive could I have for saying I saw the out-takes?

The link was posted on this very site in a previous thread about J.S

Please refrain from talking smack to me without having facts to hand(I did state in my first post that I saw the footage)


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

gycraig said:


> *Yer because hignfy would release that to the Internet. And if they did NOONE would save it onto there computer. *
> 
> Where never gonna know 100 percent either way.
> 
> ...


its widely regarded as the work of Chris Morris


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

PLauGE said:


> where did you see it? surely its on the net, something like that would be


On a thread on here based on the photograph posted below.One member posted a lot of info regarding the whole subject and how he friends in very high places (J.S that is)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So can l ask, all the people saying this shouldnt have been brought up.

do you think its right then he should rest in his grave known as a great guy ?

I dont fu*king think so TBH.

And as for " he cant defend himself " he was that high up in society he was pretty much untouchable.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

britbull said:


> What game is that then? What possibly motive could I have for saying I saw the out-takes?
> 
> The link was posted on this very site in a previous thread about J.S
> 
> Please refrain from talking smack to me without having facts to hand(I did state in my first post that I saw the footage)


of the footage? fantastic. im pretty sure a mod can easily get that and we can all watch it. funny google hasnt picked up the links to it but im sure that's just a glitch in their complex algorithms and their little site called youtube. if it exists I will happily take back what I said, but its simply never been on any sites. no links, always text links. never video. funny that isnt it...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

like an old ali g, but he aint no maths teacher


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> of the footage? fantastic. im pretty sure a mod can easily get that and we can all watch it. funny google hasnt picked up the links to it but im sure that's just a glitch in their complex algorithms and their little site called youtube. if it exists I will happily take back what I said, but its simply never been on any sites. no links, always text links. never video. funny that isnt it...


If it had happened mate it would have been deleted pretty damn fast by the powers that be.

No way on gods earth would that be in the public domain.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> If it had happened mate it would have been deleted pretty damn fast by the powers that be.
> 
> No way on gods earth would that be in the public domain.


or the fact it was a spoof written by Chris Morris and didnt actually happen


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> or the fact it was a spoof written by Chris Morris and didnt actually happen


I dont know either way, all l am saying is he had enough clout to get things to disappear.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

The man lived a better life than any of us ever will. At one point he was confidante to Prince Charles and Diana ffs. That thing where he denied ever hearing about the kids home in Jersey then being photographed outside was more than a bit dodgy.

No smoke without fire I say. The Nolan sister incident was a bit of a hint as well.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> I dont know either way, all l am saying is he had enough clout to get things to disappear.


very true, its a good job britbull is the only man on the internet lucky enough to see it before Jimmys seedy network got it removed from the entire internet.


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Can you back up those claims with facts ash? or just link to another forum with more people suggesting it was Chris Morris? That's all well and good but how on gods great earth does that explain the footage I saw?

It's a pretty dark subject and all you seem hell-bent on doing is scoring points and calling me a liar

Again what possible motive could I have for saying I saw the footage?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> very true, its a good job britbull is the only man on the internet lucky enough to see it before Jimmys seedy network got it removed from the entire internet.


Ash, do you remember the original thread ?

Think it went along the lines of " who is the mystery man in the pic "


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I heard he was good at fixing things :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

britbull said:


> Can you back up those claims with facts ash? or just link to another forum with more people suggesting it was Chris Morris? That's all well and good but how on gods great earth does that explain the footage I saw?
> 
> It's a pretty dark subject and all you seem hell-bent on doing is scoring points and calling me a liar
> 
> Again what possible motive could I have for saying I saw the footage?


I honestly dont know mate, I have no explanation for it. Guess its just luck you saw it and im just jealous as ive been aware of this transcript for quite some time and would have loved to have seen it being a big fan of the show. I dont think you are a liar, you clearly saw it. Just a shame it doesnt exist anywhere now so we can laugh at it together :sad:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Milky said:


> Ash, do you remember the original thread ?
> 
> Think it went along the lines of " who is the mystery man in the pic "


Think I started it lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

digitalis said:


> Think I started it lol.


Really ?

thought it was further back than that.

Can you dig it up by any chance mate ?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I defo posted the Peter Sutcliffe Bruno and Saville pic up ages ago, I'll have a look now mate.


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

The original thread was defo regarding the photo just mentioned. I've looked for it in the past and not found it

It spoke of his links in high places and those David Icke type people

The out-take video is/was as real as the nose on your face and I wouldn't be surprised to see it surface again soon


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Ash, do you remember the original thread ?
> 
> Think it went along the lines of " who is the mystery man in the pic "


yeh I do, I posted in it I think. just searched gen con but cant find it for some reason. it went into detail about him with Bruno and Sutcliffe, the Jersey home and loads of other masonic stuff. Was a great read. Dont remember the link to the video of HIGNFY but that must be just bad luck and I missed it


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Milky said:


> Ash, do you remember the original thread ?
> 
> Think it went along the lines of " who is the mystery man in the pic "


I thought it was something along the lines of 'something not right in this picture'


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh I do, I posted in it I think. just searched gen con but cant find it for some reason. it went into detail about him with Bruno and Sutcliffe, the Jersey home and loads of other masonic stuff. Was a great read. Dont remember the link to the video of HIGNFY but that must be just bad luck and I missed it


It was an unbelievable thread, my god it was an eye opener...!

Pity we cant find it !

- - - Updated - - -



britbull said:


> I thought it was something along the lines of 'something not right in this picture'


Cant remember exactly, let the teamCID who are on here do there stuff, it will turn up !


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Just checked I didn't start it mate but I remember the thread.

The fact that he was a volunteer "porter" at Leeds Infirmary is a bit weird for a multi multi millionaire eh?


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh I do, I posted in it I think. just searched gen con but cant find it for some reason. it went into detail about him with Bruno and Sutcliffe, the Jersey home and loads of other masonic stuff. Was a great read. Dont remember the link to the video of HIGNFY but that must be just bad luck and I missed it


Right I'm not back-tracking at all but that thread was without doubt where I stumbled across the video, be it linked to another site or on here.I'm guessing another site as google says nothing.Fuarkk one of those vids I wished I saved, Merton was incandecent with rage and Hislop was squirming just thinking of the legal implications. I wonder if the dark-web will have any links.I'm pretty confident someone,somewhere will have it saved somewhere


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

britbull said:


> Right I'm not back-tracking at all but that thread was without doubt where I stumbled across the video, be it linked to another site or on here.I'm guessing another site as google says nothing.Fuarkk one of those vids I wished I saved, Merton was incandecent with rage and Hislop was squirming just thinking of the legal implications. I wonder if the dark-web will have any links.I'm pretty confident someone,somewhere will have it saved somewhere


Savile has been on HIGNFY other times, you sure you didnt see another episode? there are clips on youtube of it.

http://dangerousminds.net/comments/bbc_faces_serious_questions_over_sir_jimmy_savile_under_age_sex_allegations


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Like I first mentioned it was the sort of thing if you see it once you can't ever un-see it.Not unlike the mexican guys getting heads chopped off

Clicked 1 link via google and it seems (only read 1 page) a few others might have seen it

http://www.forteantimes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=82986

I'm not for one second suggesting this actually aired on t.v, It was out-takes I would bet my house on what I saw being real and genuine, the colour of JS face when Merton went full-on is not something I will ever forget. Vids vanished? And even a thread on a boring bb forum talking about friends in high places has vanished? patterns? much?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Milky said:


> So can l ask, all the people saying this shouldnt have been brought up.
> 
> do you think its right then he should rest in his grave known as a great guy ?
> 
> ...


Innocent. Till proven guilty ? I don't see how it's gonna be proved either way and quite a few people can make a few quid by accusing,

1or2 might be legit. But the chancers after a few quid will cast doubt on the legit ones.

He's being remembered as a peado without any sort of trial / proof


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I can't make my mind up on that HIGNFY script. It's obscene to the point of having to be a real event, but the info in it is so damning it's hard to believe.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

britbull said:


> Like I first mentioned it was the sort of thing if you see it once you can't ever un-see it.Not unlike the mexican guys getting heads chopped off
> 
> Clicked 1 link via google and it seems (only read 1 page) a few others might have seen it
> 
> ...


guess there are two camps for this, those who claim to have seen them and those that think its a piece of fiction. having never seen them im sticking with fiction. would love to see them if anyone can get hold of them if they exist


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gycraig said:


> Innocent. Till proven guilty ? I don't see how it's gonna be proved either way and quite a few people can make a few quid by accusing,
> 
> 1or2 might be legit. But the chancers after a few quid will cast doubt on the legit ones.
> 
> He's being remembered as a peado without any sort of trial / proof


Not being sh*ty here mate in any way but what proof would you need to believe it ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Not being sh*ty here mate in any way but what proof would you need to believe it ?


a video of Jimmy with his tracksuit round his ankles noncing up some young girl whilst saying "ows about that then"?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anyone know if ANYONE has jumped to his defence yet ?


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

If you read the transcript and ask yourself is any of that dialouge familiar to Hislop/Merton/Deayton

Truth is stranger than fiction, but it is because Fiction is obliged to stick to possibilities; Truth isn't


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

A bit of a perv like any Yorkshire man but I think he knew when to draw the line.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

That script sounds too improvised for even a mad genius like Morris IMO (Yes I have seen Jam) IMO.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BB and ash give it up...

Perhaps you both need to take a look at yourselves trying to point score.

Stop spoiling a perfectly good thread by bitching.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Milky said:


> Not being sh*ty here mate in any way but what proof would you need to believe it ?


I don't believe a fking word the press say. There purpose is to make money not to spread truth, after seeing how "the sun" operate I dont believe a word they say.

We will never know 100 percent either way will we. So why should he be remembered as a complete scum bag unless we know.

Imagine If that was your dad. Brother cousin,

Bit eccentric in life and before his body is even cold a LOT of victims come out of the wood work.

With my ex the sun lied out there **** about an interview then when my girlfriend rang the the response was "we have better lawyers than you"


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

disturbing thread


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

gycraig said:


> With my ex the sun lied out there **** about an interview then when my girlfriend rang the the response was "we have better lawyers than you"


Classic!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gycraig said:


> I don't believe a fking word the press say. There purpose is to make money not to spread truth, after seeing how "the sun" operate I dont believe a word they say.
> 
> We will never know 100 percent either way will we. So why should he be remembered as a complete scum bag unless we know.
> 
> ...


So you clearly dont like the press which is fine, but l dont like peado's and child molesters so for me if it is true then he should be outed, dead or alive...

There are people out there who know, were possibly paid a lot of money to turn a blind eye.

How do explain the totla denial of being in the kids home in Jersey ?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ASH AND BRITBULL

ONE MORE AND I BAN YOU BOTH FOR 3 DAYS.

I HAVE BEEN POLITE ABOUT IT BUT FU*KING GROW UP THE PAIR OF YOU.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> ASH AND BRITBULL
> 
> ONE MORE AND I BAN YOU BOTH FOR 3 DAYS.
> 
> I HAVE BEEN POLITE ABOUT IT BUT FU*KING GROW UP THE PAIR OF YOU.


what the **** was wrong with my reply? a picture of Jimmy Savile? if you want to ban me for that go for it.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

chilisi said:


> My mate carried his coffin. *Just been giving him **** for laying a nonse to rest*.
> 
> I hope it isn't true though.


That got a genuine lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> what the **** was wrong with my reply? a picture of Jimmy Savile? if you want to ban me for that go for it.


Becuase despite me asking both of you to pack it in your still out to goad each other...

Pathetic to spoil a perfectly good thead with you two bitching.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I think we all need to think about **** things we are not happy with! but we can have a say. Jim can not. Now l will say these girls are crisp munching f*ucking slags. RIP Jimmy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> I think we all need to think about **** things we are not happy with! but we can have a say. Jim can not. Now l will say these girls are crisp munching f*ucking slags. RIP Jimmy


So lets say they are telling the truth ?

What then ?

TBH you use the word " slag " way too often when describing women.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Becuase despite me asking both of you to pack it in your still out to goad each other...
> 
> Pathetic to spoil a perfectly good thead with you two bitching.


he was the one who continued with having a pop. I didnt even reply to him, it was a piss take of Jimmy Savile in a thread about you know, Jimmy Savile. how you possibly say that is bitching from my side im baffled mate. as for it being a perfectly good thread thanks, I started it remember


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

The Project said:


> I think we all need to think about **** things we are not happy with! but we can have a say. Jim can not. *Now l will say these girls are crisp munching f*ucking slags.* RIP Jimmy


So they deserved groped and fondled by some crackpot paedophile in a shellsuit draped in whacky jewelery?You're the kind of bloke who thinks if a girl wears a short skirt she is 'asking for it'.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

louis theroux did an interveiw with him a few years back he did seem a little strange.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

hometrainer said:


> louis theroux did an interveiw with him a few years back he did seem a little strange.


just a bit :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hometrainer said:


> louis theroux did an interveiw with him a few years back he did seem a little strange.


The only thing that made me think dubiously of him ( if thats a word ) was the thread on here a while back...

Man it was disturbing.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> The only thing that made me think dubiously of him ( if thats a word ) was the thread on here a while back...
> 
> Man it was disturbing.


Milky did you never SEE him lol?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> Milky did you never SEE him lol?


Yeah, thought he was a bit weird but pics with the yorkshire ripper, suites next to morgues, lying about a kids home he said he never visited...

The Freemasonry things....

All very very odd.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

havent read all posts but is Savile sposed to have been a noncer then?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Milky said:


> So you clearly dont like the press which is fine, but l dont like peado's and child molesters so for me if it is true then he should be outed, dead or alive...
> 
> There are people out there who know, were possibly paid a lot of money to turn a blind eye.
> 
> How do explain the totla denial of being in the kids home in Jersey ?


Like I said. A lot of celebrities visited a lot of children's homes etc over the year.

I can't defend him as I don't know the backstory. But he was quite a "rapey" character as someone put it. So maybe he visited then heard rumours etc or it didn't feel right while he was there so denied ever being there as he knew what the accusations would be if he admitted going ?

The exact same accusations that Are coming out now.

I personally don't feel anyone should have there name dragged through the mud dead or alive, without evidence,

You could say beckham is a rapist, just cause you can't prove he isn't doesn't mean he is


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> Yeah, thought he was a bit weird but pics with the yorkshire ripper, suites next to morgues, lying about a kids home he said he never visited...
> 
> The Freemasonry things....
> 
> All very very odd.


I personally don't find it hard to believe that he was involved in dubious activities.As disgusting as it is,if you have money/power then no matter how sordid your fetishes are they seem to be able to be brushed under the carpet.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> So they deserved groped and fondled by some crackpot paedophile in a shellsuit draped in whacky jewelery?You're the kind of bloke who thinks if a girl wears a short skirt she is 'asking for it'.


Ah be because he has been found guilty in a court of law. Has been caught on CCTV. Has been caught by DNA samples. Oh wait....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gycraig said:


> Like I said. A lot of celebrities visited a lot of children's homes etc over the year.
> 
> I can't defend him as I don't know the backstory. But he was quite a "rapey" character as someone put it. So maybe he visited then heard rumours etc or it didn't feel right while he was there so denied ever being there as he knew what the accusations would be if he admitted going ?
> 
> ...


As stated in previous thread, l had no opinion on him till the thread on here made me have a long hard think.

I dont know if he had any family to defend his case but its been pretty quiet given the accusations about him.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> havent read all posts but is Savile sposed to have been a noncer then?


allegedly fixed it for a lot of young girls to get touched up


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> I personally don't find it hard to believe that he was involved in dubious activities.As disgusting as it is,if you have money/power then no matter how sordid your fetishes are they seem to be able to be brushed under the carpet.


Mate if he was as high as they say he was then he could have gotten away with ANYTHING !


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

gycraig said:


> Ah be because he has been found guilty in a court of law. Has been caught on CCTV. Has been caught by DNA samples. Oh wait....


Did I say he was guilty?I was merely pointing out that if they were indeed 'crisp munching fvcking slags' then they still didn't deserve what reportedly happened to them,contrary to what TheProject was insinuating.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> As stated in previous thread, l had no opinion on him till the thread on here made me have a long hard think.
> 
> I dont know if he had any family to defend his case but its been pretty quiet given the accusations about him.


not like all these rumours are just appearing since he has died. been dodgy stories about him for absolutely years. hard to say either way, no smoke without fire though...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> not like all these rumours are just appearing since he has died. been dodgy stories about him for absolutely years. hard to say either way, no smoke without fire though...


Cant believe we cant find the thread or the pic of him with Sutcliffe.

Like you say these were rumours when he was ALIVE... so its not really a surprise.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Cant believe we cant find the thread or the pic of him with Sutcliffe.
> 
> Like you say these were rumours when he was ALIVE... so its not really a surprise.


pretty sure the Sutcliffe pic has been posted in this thread hasnt it? anyway link to story - http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/2270180/Frank-Bruno-meets-Yorkshire-Ripper-Picture-of-boxing-legend-meeting-the-murderer-Peter-Sutcliffe-at-Broadmoor-top-security-hospital.html

also like to add Britbull very kindly PM'd me and we have sorted things amicably, ive asked him to jump back in on the thread as he seems as interested in all this as me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> pretty sure the Sutcliffe pic has been posted in this thread hasnt it? anyway link to story - http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/2270180/Frank-Bruno-meets-Yorkshire-Ripper-Picture-of-boxing-legend-meeting-the-murderer-Peter-Sutcliffe-at-Broadmoor-top-security-hospital.html
> 
> also like to add Britbull very kindly PM'd me and we have sorted things amicably, ive asked him to jump back in on the thread as he seems as interested in all this as me


Cheers man, l appreciate that :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How the hell did he become involved with Sutcliffe !


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

I think he looks like a dodgy child poker. Buts thats just my opinon and havign never met him or knew him my opinion is not really anythign to go by.

It is a shame that these accusations are now only coming out after he has died.

IMO what the fook is the point in saying ........ about ........ if whoever the person is dead?!?! the only result is upsetting the said persons family.

He may have been a monster but Im sure there are people who cared about him and are going trhough a tough time with all this sh1te flying about.

Before anyone says the sh1te isnt going to be as abad as what the victims have gone through, all i am saying is that when the culprit is no longer alive to pay for his crimes or defend him self, whats the point?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> what the **** was wrong with my reply? a picture of Jimmy Savile? if you want to ban me for that go for it.


Close...... But no cigar!!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> How the hell did he become involved with Sutcliffe !


Apparently old Peter was quite a charmer.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Biffa_Bacon said:


> I think he looks like a dodgy child poker. Buts thats just my opinon and havign never met him or knew him my opinion is not really anythign to go by.
> 
> It is a shame that these accusations are now only coming out after he has died.
> 
> ...


Because wht she he go down in the recird books as a " great guy " when he wasnt ?

Thats if the accusations are found to be true.

His name SHOULD be sullied if he is guilty. And FTR people can be found guilty after there death, if there is plenty of compelling evidence.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Biffa_Bacon said:


> I think he looks like a dodgy child poker. Buts thats just my opinon and havign never met him or knew him my opinion is not really anythign to go by.
> 
> It is a shame that these accusations are now only coming out after he has died.
> 
> ...


Because why should his name be allowed to evoke memories of some glorious giver of good to the world,donating to charities and making dreams come true when he was in fact destroying childrens lives by committing lustful crimes on them?I do see your point,hope you can see mine as these threads can often turn into arguments needlessly.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Cheers man, l appreciate that :thumbup1:


think hes giving the thread a miss due to his background and it becoming a bit too close to the bone. he also asked if I would publicly repeat what I said to him which was "Apologies for calling you a liar, was uncalled for, started out as a bit of joke to be honest and went too far".

feel the peace brothers. now, back to Mr Savile


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Also you can't slander a dead person, and Saville basically had no family.


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

Milky said:


> Because wht she he go down in the recird books as a " great guy " when he wasnt ?
> 
> Thats if the accusations are found to be true.
> 
> His name SHOULD be sullied if he is guilty. And FTR people can be found guilty after there death, if there is plenty of compelling evidence.


To be fair thats a good point mate, but if some awful thing had happened to me and the fooker was dead, i would leave it at that. I would think who cares how poeple viewed him, those people viewinng him in a different way would not change what happened or change my life in any way.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> Because why should his name be allowed to evoke memories of some glorious giver of good to the world,donating to charities and making dreams come true when he was in fact destroying childrens lives by committing lustful crimes on them?I do see your point,*hope you can see mine as these threads can often turn into arguments needlessly*.


no they ****ing dont


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Biffa_Bacon said:


> To be fair thats a good point mate, but if some awful thing had happened to me and the fooker was dead, i would leave it at that. I would think who cares how poeple viewed him, those people viewinng him in a different way would not change what happened or change my life in any way.


I wouldnt mate, l would tell the world and spit on his grave.

No way would l allow someone who ruined my childhood rest in peace.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Biffa_Bacon said:


> To be fair thats a good point mate, but if some awful thing had happened to me and the fooker was dead, i would leave it at that. I would think who cares how poeple viewed him, those people viewinng him in a different way would not change what happened or change my life in any way.


What if you had a daughter who was abused by him and she broke down every time he was on tv being hailed as a hero for giving money to charity when you knew the truth,would you want to 'leave it at that'?I know i wouldn't I'd want the world to know he was a cvnt.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Milky said:


> Because wht she he go down in the recird books as a " great guy " when he wasnt ?
> 
> Thats if the accusations are found to be true.
> 
> His name SHOULD be sullied if he is guilty. And FTR people can be found guilty after there death, if there is plenty of compelling evidence.


It's gonna crush his family /friends but the "culprit" won't be affected one little bit.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Biffa_Bacon said:


> To be fair thats a good point mate, but if some awful thing had happened to me and the fooker was dead, i would leave it at that. I would think who cares how poeple viewed him, those people viewinng him in a different way would not change what happened or change my life in any way.





Milky said:


> I wouldnt mate, l would tell the world and spit on his grave.
> 
> No way would l allow someone who ruined my childhood rest in peace.





GolfDelta said:


> What if you had a daughter who was abused by him and she broke down every time he was on tv being hailed as a hero for giving money to charity when you knew the truth,would you want to 'leave it at that'?I know i wouldn't I'd want the world to know he was a cvnt.


agree totally with Milky and GolfDelta


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> What if you had a daughter who was abused by him and she broke down every time he was on tv being hailed as a hero for giving money to charity when you knew the truth,would you want to 'leave it at that'?I know i wouldn't I'd want the world to know he was a cvnt.


You would wait until the day after he died ?


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

I do understand your thoughts, but in my book people dont rest in any way. Your dead, your gone end of.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

A friend of wrote to 'jim'll fix it' when she was 14 and asked to meet Little and Large. jim fixed it when she was 18 and she couldn't stand the cnuts by then


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gycraig said:


> It's gonna crush his family /friends but the "culprit" won't be affected one little bit.


You say " culprit " but what if they are genuine victims ?

Do you remember the old thread ?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

gycraig said:


> You would wait until the day after he died ?


I can't really be bothered with you tbh,it's Sunday evening and i'm enjoying this thread with other people who are discussing it in a civilised manner,you are clearly vying for an argument or really loved Jimmy Saville so i'll pop you on ignore.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gycraig said:


> You would wait until the day after he died ?


How long has he been dead ?

Oh and FTR l have a friend who waited for her and her sisters abuser to die before she told her parents.

It was him dying that was the catalyst for there relief and strengh to open up.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I would imagine it takes a pretty strong person to publicly take on someone who has molested them. fear of people not believing etc. now look at it with the molester being a much loved celebrity, gives millions to charity, has friends in high places and is widely regarded as a powerful figure and not just some dirty old man who lives in the street you live in. people saying they are coming out the woodwork, how about considering they are realising they arent on their own and will have other people believe and support them rather than ridicule and ruin their life even further?

**** me that was a serious post from me.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> I would imagine it takes a pretty strong person to publicly take on someone who has molested them. fear of people not believing etc. now look at it with the molester being a much loved celebrity, gives millions to charity, has friends in high places and is widely regarded as a powerful figure and not just some dirty old man who lives in the street you live in. people saying they are coming out the woodwork, how about considering they are realising they arent on their own and will have other people believe and support them rather than ridicule and ruin their life even further?
> 
> **** me that was a serious post from me.


 :ban:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How often do we read about things like this coming out after someones death as the victim feels they now have no fear of the perpitrator.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

digitalis said:


> View attachment 96049


didnt know Jim met Amos from Emmerdale Farm


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> didnt know Jim met Amos from Emmerdale Farm


Now your showing your age :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Now your showing your age :lol:


did cross my mind that mate :lol:


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for the post and civil pm's Ash. I pegged you out a tad wrong and I'm sorry for that


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

britbull said:


> Thanks for the post and civil pm's Ash. I pegged you out a tad wrong and I'm sorry for that


no probs mate, this internet stuff can be serious business at times :lol: nice to sort it out


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm gonna drop out this thread.

But IMO it's looking more likely he did than he didn't. But we can't be 100 percent so he should just be left to rest.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

gycraig said:


> I'm gonna drop out this thread.
> 
> But IMO it's looking more likely he did than he didn't. But we can't be 100 percent so he should just be left to rest.


Why is it more likely?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

No smoke without fire.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

digitalis said:


> No smoke without fire.


I dont actually succombe to this thought any more mate given the fact one or two people who spring to mind have been found totally not guilty.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Why is it more likely?


how come you picked up on that bit but not the " l'm gonna drop out of this thread " bit ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> how come you picked up on that bit but not the " l'm gonna drop out of this thread " bit ?


think he was just being a bastard mate. ban him


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> think he was just being a bastard mate. ban him


Oh we know what his game is mate, he's as transparent as tracing paper !


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Not necessarily anything to do with Jimmy but may interest some as Jersey has been mentioned a few times. Meant to be quite interesting






edit: had a skip through it and it appears to be a bit shite hahaha! watch at your own risk :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Oh we know what his game is mate, he's as transparent as tracing paper !


What u on about? Is asking questions on a forum not allowed, get over yourself!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> What u on about? Is asking questions on a forum not allowed, get over yourself!


I asked a question too you chose not to answer.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I didn't get chance, u were too busy bitching about me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> I didn't get chance, u were too busy bitching about me


Why dont YOU get over yourself and see me and Ash were actually having a laugh...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Why dont YOU get over yourself and see me and Ash were actually having a laugh...


I wasnt. I'd like you to ban him


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm outta this thread (apparently that's how it works so u don't have to get into it)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I liked his tracksuits .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> I wasnt. I'd like you to ban him


OK then I WAS HAVING A LAUGH...

FU*K IT I'M BANNING THE PAIR OF YOU...

WHERE'S ME STICK !!

:lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

britbull said:


> Thanks for the post and civil pm's Ash. I pegged you out a tad wrong and I'm sorry for that


Nah, you probably were right in the first place if you thought he was a cvnt.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Nah, you probably were right in the first place if you thought he was a cvnt.


cant really argue with that

- - - Updated - - -



Fatstuff said:


> I'm outta this thread (apparently that's how it works so u don't have to get into it)


dont you dare


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

ewen said:


> I liked his tracksuits .


I liked the chair! Magic chair it was!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ive just had a little flick through the tinternet about this as its the first ive heard of it and ive gotta say if ol Esther Rantzen thinks he was a peadaphile thats good enough for me!

She is the founder of Child line i believe!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I liked his song jingle jangle jewellery .


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The first I'd heard of him being a nonce was on the thread a while back on here peeps have mentioned.

It wouldn't surprise me if he was from what I've read, shame no one can find the old thread.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Smitch said:


> The first I'd heard of him being a nonce was on the thread a while back on here peeps have mentioned.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if he was from what I've read, shame no one can find the old thread.


Gutted mate it was a cracker.

- - - Updated - - -



lukeee said:


> Ive just had a little flick through the tinternet about this as its the first ive heard of it and ive gotta say if ol Esther Rantzen thinks he was a peadaphile thats good enough for me!
> 
> She is the founder of Child line i believe!


Has she said as much mate ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Ive just had a little flick through the tinternet about this as its the first ive heard of it and ive gotta say if ol Esther Rantzen thinks he was a peadaphile thats good enough for me!
> 
> She is the founder of Child line i believe!


he may have been a sick pervert but he wasnt sick enough to nail that pig was he eh.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

After viewing the documentary, Esther Rantzen has told how some in broadcasting 'blocked our ears' to claims about Jimmy Savile made during his career.

In an emotional interview, the broadcaster and Childline founder told The Mail on Sunday: 'I feel that we in television, in his world, in some way colluded with him as a child abuser - because I now believe that's what he was. We all blocked our ears. There was gossip, there were rumours.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2210592/Jimmy-Savile-accused-sexual-predator-women-claim-abused-underage-schoolgirls.html#ixzz27zDYN32X

Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish said:


> After viewing the documentary, Esther Rantzen has told how some in broadcasting 'blocked our ears' to claims about Jimmy Savile made during his career.
> 
> In an emotional interview, the broadcaster and Childline founder told The Mail on Sunday: 'I feel that we in television, in his world, in some way colluded with him as a child abuser - because I now believe that's what he was. We all blocked our ears. There was gossip, there were rumours.
> 
> ...


did you see the original thread a while back ?

Good find BTW.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xrk76a_hignfy-s17e07-jimmy-savile-diane-abbott_fun?search_algo=2


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

The video i just posted appears to be the episode alluded to in the out takes script. If you skip to 20mins they are talking about his caravan

- - - Updated - - -

No i didn't see the original thread


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish said:


> The video i just posted appears to be the episode alluded to in the out takes script. If you skip to 20mins they are talking about his caravan
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> No i didn't see the original thread


It started with the pic of him with Peter sutcliffe and Frank Bruno.... was a fuking cracking thread too, really opened my eyes to what could be going on.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Skip t0 3mins 30 for some t*tty action






No peado:innocent: h34r:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> Gutted mate it was a cracker.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Has she said as much mate ?


'we colluded with him as a child abuser' is what she said (according to the paper) now admittedly shes not saying outright he was a peadophile but near as dam it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish:3520903 said:


> Skip t0 3mins 30 for some t*tty action
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not normal is it or am l the odd one ?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Something about it on the ITN news in a min, interview with Rantzen or something.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Documentry on wednesday about it.

ITV 1.


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

I always thought there was something sinister about him. He just looks like a dodgy cu**


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

There have been stories for years...and they mysteriously disappear as quick as they have arisen! Money can buy alot of things....including a quick brush under the carpet. HOWEVER, if this is all lies...shame on those responsible, what kind of monster lies about this type of thing?? I suspect, like the MJ thing, we all have our thoughts....the actual truth will never be disclosed!

I don't know what the truth is, am sure very few do, but there has been enough suspicion raised that *I* wouldn't leave *my* kids in his care were he still alive, i wouldn't even have my kids in his presence. Would you? regardless of what a court would NOW find, any ACTUAL evidence would be long gone, it would purely be a he said, she said thing...but still, if those defending him are that confident of his innocence(and by that i am NOT saying he is guilty!!) i am sure there are many others who have had the same questions raised but never got anywhere as far as conviction is concerned...why don't you leave your children with said suspect....thought not!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

he might of been a peado...but if he wasnt i think its really cruel its came out now when he cant defend himself.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

So much of it in the papers today and though i certainly dont believe a lot of what they say usually i think this is really building up into something big, dont be suprised if a few more names, including ex politicians get mentioned.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lukeee said:


> So much of it in the papers today and though i certainly dont believe a lot of what they say usually *i think this is really building up into something big, dont be suprised if a few more names, including ex politicians get mentioned*.


Think you are spot on with this, reckon a few people are getting a bit nervous seeing these allegations


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> Think you are spot on with this, reckon a few people are getting a bit nervous seeing these allegations


Im all up for digging the cnut up now and putting him face down in his grave.. Cnut had himself buried at 45' angle so he could see the sea, lets flip him over the other way so he can see where he's going!!


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Weird creepy dude, his hair cut was enough to freak me out, I wish id never been subjected to seeing him at all at any point in my life. bleeurgh.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Where do you think Bill Clinton got the idea of the cigar with Monica Lewinsky, it was a tip from uncle Jimmy, i remember the original thread, it was about 2 years ago, quite an eye opener, why can no one find it, maybe he has contacts on here


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

He was friends with Jonathan King, Gary Glitter and Peter Sutcliffe apparently lol.

What's next, he had Fred West as a handyman?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/9578230/Jimmy-Savile-claimed-paedophile-Gary-Glitter-did-nothing-wrong.html



> *Jimmy Savile claimed paedophile Gary Glitter 'did nothing wrong'*
> 
> *
> *





> "But Gary has not sold 'em, has not tried to sell 'em, not tried to show them in public or anything like that. It were for his own gratification.
> 
> "Whether it was right or wrong is, of course, it's up to him as a person.


Bit sketchy init.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

digitalis said:


> He was friends with Jonathan King, Gary Glitter and Peter Sutcliffe apparently lol.


Alongside Jimmy as Hannibal that's like the A team of bad babysitters


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Good read here

http://www.guardian.co.uk/g2/story/0,3604,178381,00.html

The bloke definitely had a dark side, check this quote.



> *The creepiest moment in the documentary occurs late at night when he thinks the camera is off, and he talks about the dancehall days. "I wouldn't stand for any nonsense whatsoever. Ever, ever. I never threw anybody out. Tied them up and put them down in the bloody boiler house until I was ready for them. Two o'clock in the ****ing morning... We'd tie em up and then we'd come back and I was the judge, jury and executioner. If a copper came and said 'You were a bit heavy with those two guys', I'd say 'Your daughter comes in here, she's 16, she's not supposed to come into town. Presumably you'd like me to look after her. If you don't want me to look after her, tell me and I'll let them dirty slags do what they want to her.' "*


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

digitalis said:


> Good read here
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/g2/story/0,3604,178381,00.html
> 
> The bloke definitely had a dark side, check this quote.


fook :cursing:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

digitalis said:


> Good read here
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/g2/story/0,3604,178381,00.html
> 
> The bloke definitely had a dark side, check this quote.


yeh think its fair to say it wasnt all jingle jangle jewellery with old Jim was it :lol:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh think its fair to say it wasnt all jingle jangle jewellery with old Jim was it :lol:


The swing he had was almost unbelievable! He spent 15 years with Margaret Thatcher on NYE in the prime minister's getaway Chequers, was on first name terms with royalty to say nothing of the protection from bad press he had. Despite the rumours he kept his empire watertight for his entire life, even that well dodgy quote about Glitter didn't see light of day until now. Some very influential people must have been looking out for old Jimmy. Makes you wonder what they were worried HE could reveal eh.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

digitalis said:


> The swing he had was almost unbelievable! He spent 15 years with Margaret Thatcher on NYE in the prime minister's getaway Chequers, was on first name terms with royalty to say nothing of the protection from bad press he had. Despite the rumours he kept his empire watertight for his entire life, even that well dodgy quote about Glitter didn't see light of day until now. Some very influential people must have been looking out for old Jimmy. Makes you wonder what they were worried HE could reveal eh.


yep, thats what lukee was hinting at earlier and I totally agree. theres going to be some very nervous people in high places watching the news outlets


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I wonder how many still think he should rest in peace ?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Reminds me of the scene in Shawshank where the Warden tells Andy Dufrane what will happen to him if he ever squeals.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

> 'Wore a shell suit because it was easy to get off as he assaulted his victims.'


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I think its now clear the Jimmy was in fact the antichrist


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

there you go...investigated in 2007

http://news.sky.com/story/991691/jimmy-savile-investigated-in-2007

fckin peado

- - - Updated - - -

there must have been enough evidence for it to be referred to the CPS


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

lumpo said:


> there must have been enough evidence for it to be referred to the CPS


lol no, that's not the way the law works


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

my bad.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

lumpo said:


> my bad.


Someone tell me what 'my bad' means for fcuks sake, im not down wid the kidz im afraid (or pleased to say)


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Someone tell me what 'my bad' means for fcuks sake, im not down wid the kidz im afraid (or pleased to say)


I think it means "**** you"


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

lol! :laugh:

i'm 36....defo aint down with the kids


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> I think it means "**** you"


Bloody glad he wasnt talking to me then mate


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Bloody glad he wasnt talking to me then mate


not wrong. i wouldn't be happy


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> not wrong. i wouldn't be happy


Me neither!

TG should demand an apology for any hurt feelings caused


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

he was friends with the yorkshire ripper because he was a fellow mason. there were murders in his area as well.

rumours protected by police government and royal family because he was so high up. police is full of the masons.

apparently he spent 4-5 days locked up with his dead mother when she passed away. now that is just weird.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

insert *jimmy was down with the kids* gag here


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

A few things about Jimmy Savile, a simple working-class DJ from a Leeds mining family

- He has both a Royal and Papal knighthood (Order of St. Gregory the Great)

- He is a Knights Hospitaller (also known as the Sovereign Military Hospitaller Order of St. John of Jerusalem of Rhodes and of Malta, Order of St. John, Knights of Malta, and Chevaliers of Malta)

- He's an "Esteemed Friend of Israel", according to his Wiki page, whatever that is

- In a June 08 interview with Esquire, Savile boasted of his closeness with Royalty and Prime Ministers

- How he gave marriage guidance to Prince Andrew at the behest of the Duke of Edinburgh

- How Princess Diana described him as "a mentor to Charles"

- How he addressed the Israeli cabinet, the Knesset, and told them that they'd "forgotten how to be Jewish"

- He shares his very unusual surname with West Yorkshire's most elite family. Leeds' coat-of-arms, which depicts three owls, is based on the Savile family crest and Sir William Savile, a royalist, was amazingly freed by Sir Thomas Fairfax (a high-ranking Mason) after losing a battle in Leeds during the Civil War. Officially, Jimmy is no relation

- There is an injunction in place against News International prohibiting them from publishing photos of Jimmy at Haute de la Garenne, the child abuse scandal home in Jersey

- In his own words, Jimmy is, "the éminence grise: the grey, shadowy figure in the background."


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

He was the first person to use two turntables and a microphone, i.e. he actually invented DJ'ing. Kiddy fiddler or not that is fairly impressive, then again Fred West was apparently a cracking builder.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Frankie boyle, you mad b4stard

Frankie Boyle [email protected]

Jimmy Savile did an incredible amount of charity work towards the end of his life, just to be sure he could shag Madeleine McCann in heaven.

*Frankie Boyle* [email protected]*frankieboyle*

*Jimmy Saville was always a complete professional. Don't know if I could introduce a band properly if my cigar tasted of a kid's ****hole.*

*
*

*
*The BBC made Jimmy Saville wear all that jewellery so kids would hear him coming , the same way you'd put a bell on a catJimmy Saville ran regular marathons to build paedophilic stamina. What have you done with your life?

https://twitter.com/frankieboyle


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Weird pic.
> 
> View attachment 96039


can't believe Bruno would turn up to meet such a monster, and peter sutcliffe


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

TG123 said:


> can't believe Bruno would turn up to meet such a monster, and peter sutcliffe


tbf Bruno has taken a few punches to the head


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

lukeee said:


> tbf Bruno has taken a few punches to the head


Mate i think Bruno is so punch drunk he wouldnt even realise if he had an audience with Hitler tbh


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Things always got sweeped under the carpet years ago, it's just the way it was.

Due to the change in attitude it's all coming out.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

cult said:


> Frankie boyle, you mad b4stard
> 
> Frankie Boyle [email protected]
> 
> ...


Gotta love Frankie!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Jimmy's necrophiliac habits were secret, until some rotten **** split on him.

I'll get me coat..


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Just saw Esther Rantzen on channel 4 news saying he was a paedo and it was common knowledge back in the day but as he had such powerful and influential friends everyone was scared to say anything.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Just saw Esther Rantzen on channel 4 news saying he was a paedo and it was common knowledge back in the day but as he had such powerful and influential friends everyone was scared to say anything.


She actually called him a peado ?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Milky said:


> She actually called him a peado ?


Not in as many words but she said it was known what his preferences were, ie kids.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Not in as many words but she said it was known what his preferences were, ie kids.


Yeah wasnt nuy picking mate, she has skirted around the issue in most interviews and wondered had she actually had the balls to say it outright.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

cult said:


> Frankie boyle, you mad b4stard
> 
> Frankie Boyle [email protected]
> 
> ...


Bit harsh that think Frankie is a cnut tbh


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Rumours are he likes to do "munging".


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Friend of mine worked on the QE2 and Jimmy Saville sh4gged her cabin mate who was about 100 years younger than him!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

pea head said:


> Rumours are he likes to do "munging".


I know what that is :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> I know what that is :lol:


 :innocent:


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

I dont , pray tell hehhehe

kaza


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Google it


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

pea head said:


> Rumours are he likes to do "munging".


Urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh and again Urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh pmsl


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.davidicke.com/headlines/55533-death-of-a-showman-jimmy-saville-1926-2011

Yes I know, David Icke but...


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

http://chris-ukorg.org/cover-ups/jimmy-saville-witch-hunt-or-paedophile/

:whistling:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Fk me all them facts are quite scary when you read them one after the other. No way is he clean.

That Gary glitter quote pretty much says he doesn't think Gary glitter was doing anything wrong enjoying child porn.

And there's a lot of police reports etc that got Sweeped under the carpet and ignored.


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

gycraig said:


> Fk me all them facts are quite scary when you read them one after the other. No way is he clean.
> 
> That Gary glitter quote pretty much says he doesn't think Gary glitter was doing anything wrong enjoying child porn.
> 
> And there's a lot of police reports etc that got Sweeped under the carpet and ignored.


the most worrying thing for me is how many people seemed to know and covered it up

wonder if he had dirt on other people as well


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Paul Gambacinni now talking about Jimmy's 'power'

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2211686/You-didnt-mess-Jimmy-Paul-Gambaccini-hits-Saviles-power-sex-abuse-claims-Newsnight-faces-questions-ditched-programme-allegations.html


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Me neither!
> 
> TG should demand an apology for any hurt feelings caused


it's alright, you're not a proper member of this forum unless you've told me to fcuk off, go fcuk myself or some other variation


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

I can't help thinking the likes of esther rantzen and paul gambicinni etc are all trying to distance themselves from the fall out of she-ite that's about to happen with regards to jimmy saville


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Don't know if anyone else has mentioned this but the freaky bogeyman is on the BBC site stating that he was investigated in the jersey care home case......


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

He was mate. He denied even knowing the place existed at first, then a photo arose of him outside it.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

digitalis said:


> He was mate. He denied even knowing the place existed at first, then a photo arose of him outside it.


Yeah, saw that pic in the thread tgat can't be found lol but I didn't know he was actually investigated but yet again, dropped due to lack of evidence.

I believe in innocent til proven guilty but there is a strong pattern emmerging here


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I'd like to say for the record that there is no point arguing against peadophillia with Gycraig (as I have done in the past) as he constantly defends them and also admitted to being a bit of a nonce himself (iirc he was over 20 and having sex with a 15 year old) so it's a losing battle.

Onto jimmy, my aunt is involved in the BBC and its a fairly well known fact and has been for a while - also cases have been attempted to be brought against him before as we'll as media exposés but they've all been blocked. Consider this, not only was he "high up" and untouchable, if he operated in those circles - top of the masons, touching kids, who else could he have brought down? It's not always as simple as "why didn't they say before" because you don't know for a fact they didn't.


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

Is it just me that has noticed that the BBC aren't reporting much of this


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

lumpo said:


> Is it just me that has noticed that the BBC aren't reporting much of this


Storys all over web site mate


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I think it's fairly obvious that some high up people who are in the public eye NOW with a lot of influence have or are still looking old Jimbo's legacy.


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

Ahhh was looking on my phone. Just seen it in the entertainment bit of website. I went all conspiracy theorist then...


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Tasty said:


> I'd like to say for the record that there is no point arguing against peadophillia with Gycraig (as I have done in the past) as he constantly defends them and also admitted to being a bit of a nonce himself (iirc he was over 20 and having sex with a 15 year old) so it's a losing battle.
> 
> Onto jimmy, my aunt is involved in the BBC and its a fairly well known fact and has been for a while - also cases have been attempted to be brought against him before as we'll as media exposés but they've all been blocked. Consider this, not only was he "high up" and untouchable, if he operated in those circles - top of the masons, touching kids, who else could he have brought down? It's not always as simple as "why didn't they say before" because you don't know for a fact they didn't.


I haven't defended him once, I said based on what I knew at the time he should just be left to rest, and after seeing all the extra evidence i have said he probably did it.

I don't recall ever saying I had knowingly had sex with a 15 year old when I was over 20....

What's worrying me is how many where "in on it" either a lot of people "high up" are doing similair in which case they would hide it from the public, and block it from papers etc

Or they are doing other stuff that the public would be disgusted about.

Or they just didn't care and are hoping to "distance" themselves from the whole thing by outing him


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

__
https://soundcloud.com/musiclibraryfinland%2Fsavilles-travels-get-off-my


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Your letter was only the start of it

Now his hand's up your blouse and on your tit

You know you want it, Jim is fingering you and you and you

Little children and barely cold corpses

Jimmy likes to perform anal autopsies

now you've done it Jim is fingering you and his cigar is covered in pooh

Bah-bah-bah

Bah-bah-bah-bah-bah-bah-bah

Repeat to fade.


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> I know Louie Theroux is a master of editing and paraphrasing but ole Jim came avcross as scary as fook on that docu


still remember when he said to Louis Theroux *i'm one of the nice ones though*.

imagine being 13 and having that bleating p;ss-teeth goat trying to mount you on the back seat of a creaky old Phantom 6 whilst children's novelty songs leak out of the radio. focking dark as fock.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> still remember when he said to Louis Theroux *i'm one of the nice ones though*.
> 
> imagine being 13 and having that bleating p;ss-teeth goat trying to mount you on the back seat of a creaky old Phantom 6 whilst children's novelty songs leak out of the radio. focking dark as fock.


sounds absolutely lush


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> still remember when he said to Louis Theroux *i'm one of the nice ones though*.
> 
> imagine being 13 and having that bleating p;ss-teeth goat trying to mount you on the back seat of a creaky old Phantom 6 whilst children's novelty songs leak out of the radio. focking dark as fock.


i remember the bit where he was questioned about how he claims to hate children, this is the stuff of nightmares!!!

Louis: So, why do you say in interviews that you hate children when I've seen you with kids and you clearly enjoy their company and you have a good rapport with them?

Jimmy: Right, obviously I don't hate 'em. That's number one.

Louis: Yeah. So why would you say that then?

Jimmy: Because we live in a very funny world. And it's easier for me, as a single man, to say "I don't like children" because that puts a lot of salacious tabloid people off the hunt.

Louis: Are you basically saying that so tabloids don't, you know, pursue this whole 'Is he/isn't he a paedophile?' line, basically?

Jimmy: Yes, yes, yes. Oh, aye. How do they know whether I am or not? How does anybody know whether I am? Nobody knows whether I am or not. I know I'm not, so I can tell you from experience that the easy way of doing it when they're saying "Oh, you have all them children on Jim'll Fix It", say "Yeah, I hate 'em."

Louis: Yeah. To me that sounds more, sort of, suspicious in a way though, because it seems so implausible.

Jimmy: Well, that's my policy, that's the way it goes. That's what I do. And it's worked a dream.

Pause

Louis: Has it worked?

Jimmy: A dream.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Look he is guilty as sin, people were saying things over 20 years ago. In any case who cares now? He might be stripped of knighthood but who the hell cares?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Milzeh said:


> Look he is guilty as sin, people were saying things over 20 years ago. In any case who cares now? He might be stripped of knighthood but who the hell cares?


the victims and their friends and family


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cult:3523065 said:


> Frankie boyle, you mad b4stard
> 
> Frankie Boyle [email protected]
> 
> ...


I really hope this pr**k dies a very slow and painfull death.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> I really hope this pr**k dies a very slow and painfull death.


why?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

the maddie joke is fooked up but the other two are funny


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper:3529198 said:


> why?


Coz he's a grade A pr**k and one day should he lose a child lets see how funny he finds it.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Coz he's a grade A pr**k and one day should he lose a child lets see how funny he finds it.


do you laugh at other offensive jokes?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper:3529234 said:


> do you laugh at other offensive jokes?


Not that l am aware of.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Not that l am aware of.


fair enough. dont know why some people get wound up by him, he is an offensive comedian and does it to get a reaction


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper:3529251 said:


> fair enough. dont know why some people get wound up by him, he is an offensive comedian and does it to get a reaction


And he got one.

I want him to die.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> Coz he's a grade A pr**k and one day should he lose a child lets see how funny he finds it.


With you on this milkman its sick blokes a cnut of the highest order.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> And he got one.
> 
> I want him to die.


sick bastard. wishing a man dead etc...


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

frankie boyle is funny but he does go too far but thats his style tbh


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

more women coming out, kind of sad like everyones jumping on the bandwagon, let the guy RIP


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

zack amin said:


> more women coming out, kind of sad like everyones jumping on the bandwagon, let the guy RIP


exactly, not like he can molest them from hell is it


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

who knows maybe hes got a little dungeon there he runs with Michael jackson !


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> exactly, not like he can molest them from hell is it


he's going to heaven, just ask Frankie Boyle


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> he's going to heaven, just ask Frankie Boyle


I cant, dont know him mate


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I cant, dont know him mate


one of the benefits of Twitter


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> one of the benefits of Twitter


this internet stuff is just amazing


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> this internet stuff is just amazing


like sliced bread or cd player


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

now then now then...


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

when are they going to start talking about him shagging the dead people


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

If you were asked to describe what a pedo looked like, you'd describe Jimmy Saville. Even his van looked pedo'ish. Case closed.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

whats the main cause of peadophillia?

sexy kids :lol:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

they all keep mentioning his cigars

starting to think clinton was a pedo


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

And Hannibal from The A-Team


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

dan_mk said:


> And Hannibal from The A-Team


please no


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

zack amin said:


> more women coming out, kind of sad like everyones jumping on the bandwagon, let the guy RIP


fck the beast

its the victims you should be worried about, they will be mentally scarred for the rest of the lives


----------



## treecreeper (Nov 12, 2010)

saville rot in hell you ****ing nonce


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

after watching it on tv last night i feel sorry for the girls involved if someone with that higer profile can get away with that for 40 odd years then there is something very very wrong somewhere


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The BBC News channel just displayed images of the three women who claimed that Jimmy Savile interfered with them sexually. They showed a current picture of each of the women and a picture taken of each of them from the 1970s.

The caption read: Now, then. Now, then. Now, then.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> The BBC News channel just displayed images of the three women who claimed that Jimmy Savile interfered with them sexually. They showed a current picture of each of the women and a picture taken of each of them from the 1970s.
> 
> The caption read: Now, then. Now, then. Now, then.


snnnnnnniiiiiiggggggggeeeerrrrrr


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lukeee said:


> snnnnnnniiiiiiggggggggeeeerrrrrr


racist


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

is that program that was on last night about him on itv going to be repeated does anyone know?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

racist with a bit of a lisp! 

xxxxx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

kingdale said:


> is that program that was on last night about him on itv going to be repeated does anyone know?


http://www.itv.com/itvplayer/video/?Filter=326137


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

kingdale said:


> is that program that was on last night about him on itv going to be repeated does anyone know?


Might be on itv player


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

guvnor82 said:


> Might be on itv player


True internet im on at the moment has a crappy limit so was hoping it would be on telly again.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

kingdale said:


> is that program that was on last night about him on itv going to be repeated does anyone know?


I missed it too...can watch it on their i player...am using a dongle so can't so if it will be repeated and someone knows when the info would be greatly appreciated!

Link to the iplayer showing:

http://www.itv.com/itvplayer/video/?Filter=326137



- - - Updated - - -

ahh too late...  sentiment was there though


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

just seen the ITV documentary..someone needs to dig up his deaded corpse and give it a good beating jus for defending glitter!!

"Rude bwoy no promote no nasty man dem haffi dead"


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> racist


Take that back..... i hate everyone equally!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can his knighthood be stripped after his death ?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> Can his knighthood be stripped after his death ?


Sure can.

Wonder if anyone has smashed his grave up yet?

- - - Updated - - -



Milky said:


> Can his knighthood be stripped after his death ?


Sure can.

Wonder if anyone has smashed his grave up yet?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> Can his knighthood be stripped after his death ?


Sure can.

Wonder if anyone has smashed his grave up yet?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

treecreeper said:


> saville rot in hell you ****ing nonce


Do you have any proof hes a nonce and the allegations are true?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

tiny76 said:


> I met Jimmy Saville back in 1993 when he was on channel 4s big breakfast and he was very touchy feely with the young girls,boys where trying to shake his hand he was pushing them out the way to get to the girls and when he had hold of em they couldn't get away.In the end one of HIS bodyguards actually grabbed him and ushered him out of the way.
> 
> As for people coming forward now he's dead it's probably cus they know with all his charity work (estimated £40 million raised) and stuff he would of been untouchable.


No pun!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

andysutils said:


> Do you have any proof hes a nonce and the allegations are true?


I have to say, I've always been a bit unsettled by the guy, his attitude, confidence, yet oddness - all of those, though, being no crime, and factors that shouldn't necessarily indict him. That said, that probably stems from seeing him in the media, in latter years, when I was a kid, watching Your-letter-was-only-the-start-of-it, I probably didn't sense anything disturbing about him - which is congruous, really, as he was employed to present a programme largely targetted at the early Saturday evening audience.

It does seem trial-by-media - I'm not fully sure I buy the whole he-was-too-powerful to take on. That didn't protect Michael Jackson from people going public with allegations, and if the king-of-pop can be accused whilst alive, surely Jimmy Saville wasn't so powerful that every serious voice of detraction could be quashed?

Truth be told, watching the Theroux thing some time ago, did make me feel he was unsettling, but more odd than anything else - also, perhaps, a bit deluded about his then (it was probably a good 10 years ago, now) fame and influence - I realise some of this will be Theroux's story telling, but Saville did appear a bit Norma-Desmond-esque in what was presented as somewhat desparate clinging onto the flame and glory of yesteryear.

Don't get me wrong, should the allegations prove to be true, I'll be front and centre, slagging him off with the best of them - but it seems proof and rigours of the justice, well if not, legal, system are unlikely. So more allegations, inneundo, and accusations - which I accept, haven't all come before he died, but the thrust of this only seems to. I just don't buy that the character we saw at least presented in Theroux's docu-drama from a while back, was some Godfather-esque figure with such power that could make all these accusations disappear into the night.

See the thing is, from what I saw of him in his latter years, he seemed odd, eccentric, perhaps a little unsettling - and the allegations - well it's hard to know how to take them - they don't seem to be held accountable to the normal rigours of the legal system, at present, so largely unchallenged. That doesn't mean they're not true - but if there's nobody to challenge them, how can people, independently, and objectively, be convinced without at least somebody looking at them with skepticism and challenge?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I just think that all these women that are now coming forward with their story's should of come forward when the guy was alive, so at lest he could off said his bit. Don't see any point in accusing someone you is dead and not able to defend him self and for the police to open up a case on him is just r madness coz all thats going to do is cost a [email protected] load of money


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

1010AD:3532802 said:


> I just think that all these women that are now coming forward with their story's should of come forward when the guy was alive, so at lest he could off said his bit. Don't see any point in accusing someone you is dead and not able to defend him self and for the police to open up a case on him is just r madness coz all thats going to do is cost a [email protected] load of money


Lots of people finally get the courage to confess to being abused once the abuser is dead.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Lots of people finally get the courage to confess to being abused once the abuser is dead.


Whilst that may well be true, it's not much help to the rest of society, in general, in order to discern the truth.

People can say all sorts of things, that in a court of law, or even before it gets there, with robust scrutiny, may well be dismissed, as either unreliable, unlikely, or untrue.

I'm not saying that's the case, here - all I'm saying, is that without challenge, without process of law, most in society will succumb to media perspective and inneundo.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Jaff0 said:


> Whilst that may well be true, it's not much help to the rest of society, in general, in order to discern the truth.
> 
> *People can say all sorts of things, that in a court of law, or even before it gets there, with robust scrutiny, may well be dismissed, as either unreliable, unlikely, or untrue.*
> 
> I'm not saying that's the case, here - all I'm saying, is that without challenge, without process of law, most in society will succumb to media perspective and inneundo.


such as 'ive never been to the jersey care home'?


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> such as 'ive never been to the jersey care home'?


Fair point - but alledgedly lying about that, doesn't prove either culpability or wrongdoing.

It could have been any one of: failing memory, awareness and not wanting to not get implicated in a known controversay, a smoking gun.

But without legal exposition, all we're left with is speculation and inneundo - it's very unlikely we'll get independently verifiable facts.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Apparently old Freddie Starr was in on it with Gary Glitter and Saville.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Jaff0 said:


> Fair point - but alledgedly lying about that, doesn't prove either culpability or wrongdoing.
> 
> It could have been any one of: failing memory, awareness and not wanting to not get implicated in a known controversay, a smoking gun.
> 
> But without legal exposition, all we're left with is speculation and inneundo - it's very unlikely we'll get independently verifiable facts.


if he is guilty, would be amazed if some independently verifiable facts arent found to be honest.

the potential scale of all this is huge and there must be some real evidence lying around somewhere.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Put aside the allegations i dont understand how Saville openly defended Gary Glitter's actions, just confirms all the allegations imo ...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jaff0:3532981 said:


> Fair point - but alledgedly lying about that, doesn't prove either culpability or wrongdoing.
> 
> It could have been any one of: failing memory, awareness and not wanting to not get implicated in a known controversay, a smoking gun.
> 
> But without legal exposition, all we're left with is speculation and inneundo - it's very unlikely we'll get independently verifiable facts.


There was a blanket news ban on pribting that picture.

Fu*k all to do with memory mate.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

digitalis said:


> Apparently old Freddie Starr was in on it with Gary Glitter and Saville.


gutted to hear the freddie starr allegations

have you ever seen the video of him on Parkinson with Ali? a proper raconteur

sad if stuff comes out about him and it's true


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

Couldn't believe Saville was so openly defending Gary Glitter, saying he didn't do anything wrong. If nothing else shows Savilles warped views on the subject, no sane person defends a pedo IMO.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Milky said:


> There was a blanket news ban on pribting that picture.
> 
> Fu*k all to do with memory mate.


This is what did it for me mate.

All the pictures that have come out of celebrities through papers etc when they didn't want them surfacing.

Yet he has the power to say he doesn't want a picture printing and that's that.

ANYONE else that new story would of made front page news. Denying being at a care home where kids where molested and killed, then a photo surfaces of him there.

If that picture had come out while he was alive I think quite a few of the women who have come out now might of got the confidence to step up


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

what gave him so much power, i called bs early on in the thread, but tbh this was the first id heard of any allegations , id not even heard of anything previous

ill not pretend to know to much about him, i was born in 80, seen all the jim'll fix it shyte, other then that i had no interest as i thought he was a ****


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Theres a new cream coming out ive been told....mainly for teenagers who have just started shaving and getting rashes.

....its called Saville-on. :devil2:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I knew nothing about Jimmy Saville,didnt even know what he did to be honest. But after reading up quite a few things on him about what has come up I can honestly say I'm glad I dont know who he is or watched anything he did as he seems like a horrible person.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

PLauGE said:


> what gave him so much power, i called bs early on in the thread, but tbh this was the first id heard of any allegations , id not even heard of anything previous
> 
> ill not pretend to know to much about him, i was born in 80, seen all the jim'll fix it shyte, other then that i had no interest as i thought he was a ****


Quite a high level free-mason, huge tv and radio star (back when radio DJs were revered like pop stars) and I imagine, privy to a lot of information about other famous peados. Gary Glitter and Rod Hull for one example, but there have been rumours about MPs and even high court judges..


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Tasty said:


> Quite a high level free-mason, huge tv and radio star (back when radio DJs were revered like pop stars) and I imagine, privy to a lot of information about other famous peados. Gary Glitter and Rod Hull for one example, but there have been rumours about MPs and even high court judges..


Thing is, he once was a big TV and radio star. But that was all, really, past times. When I saw him on Theroux's docu-drama thing, and that was made at least a decade ago (and accepting that some of it will have been Theoroux's "journalistic" license) he looked and sounda Norma-Desmond-esque, somewhat deluded that the fame and glory he had in his prime was still around. What was hinted at, was that he was still desparate for media attention, but the media couldn't really give a damn any more.

Sure, I could buy that in his heyday he had wealth, power and influence - although I'm not truly getting why somebody with even more - eg Michael Jackson - couldn't stave off allegations he didn't like, but Saville somehow had some mysterious power and influence that he could. But accepting that in his prime, he maybe had power - the last decade - maybe a bit more - of his life, he didn't appear to have that, he just appeared a bit deluded and living in the past.

That's not me saying I think he's innocent, nor me saying I think he's guilty. There was certainly something rather odd about him - but odd doesn't necessarily mean bad - I'm just skeptical why this is only getting any real teeth since he's dead. Sure, in the 60s, 70s, 80s - maybe 90s, you could argue he still had power, popularity, influence - but after that, he just seemed eccentric, a bit deluded, and hard to take serious, really.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I personally think it was down to who else he would implicate. Sure jacko was a nonce too but the circles he moved in wasn't really suited to that, I doubt he had any celebrity accomplices. Savville like I said, was rumoured to have had friends in high places but with low tastes. It can come out now because dead men don't talk.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

A hidden episode of Scooby Doo has emerged featuring Jimmy Saville as the villain...He'd have gotten away with it too, if it wasn't for meddling with those kids.

:whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Paul Merton confirms the Have I got news for you transcript is fake and didnt happen... :whistling:

and another...

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/349558/How-did-Jimmy-Savile-get-away-with-it-for-so-long-


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anyone still want him to "RIP " ?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Does anyone still want him to "RIP " ?


No one in their right mind


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> No one in their right mind


Plenty did early on in this thread mate.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Plenty did early on in this thread mate.


Im guessing they werent expecting all this allegations to come out after the media did a good job of potraying him to be a saint..

Imo the media and society as a whole has a habit of putting people on pedestals, these people then start to think they are untouchable and above the law..happened to the likes of Jonathan King and Glitter


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

got away with it though, hasent he?....it's only his reputation thats on trial....the people that covered for him should face some flack.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

justin case said:


> got away with it though, hasent he?....it's only his reputation thats on trial....the people that covered for him should face some flack.


Yeah good point actually mate.

His reputation should be soiled too IMO.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

Has it been proven yet or still just accusations?

If so they should strip him of his knighthood etc


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Apparently there were plenty more people involved and still alive so will be interesting to see who else was in on it


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

if its all true i would say it needs to come out, i feel for the inoccent family members who are made to suffer for his actions. the reasons it was kept out of the public eye who knows. and why now 200+ have come forward seems like it would be hard to silence all those people until he was brown bread, so very odd situation.

is he guilty ? imo yes. are all the accusations against him againts the law ? it seem some are, and some are more a moral issue as from what ive read 17 18 year old girls are coming forward. seeing as he is mate with glitter you would have to put good money on him being a nonce.

while we on the subject how about freddie star ?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Saville is dead so he is now untouchable. perhaps there should be more effort in finding out who let him do what he did and prosecute them for conspiring.

But to make the post more even handed, a dead person cannot defend himself so anyone can say anything about him.

However the evidence that he was a systematic abuser is overwhelmingly strong.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

lucanuk said:


> while we on the subject how about freddie star ?


Eh? Has freddie star been accused of something now? so far today thats him and rod hull that have been tarred with the same brush as saville, is any of this actually true?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jaycue2u said:


> Eh? Has freddie star been accused of something now? so far today thats him and rod hull that have been tarred with the same brush as saville, is any of this actually true?


Freddie star was interviewed the other morning and seemed genuine.

He was only guilty of having a sh*t memory TBH.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> Eh? Has freddie star been accused of something now? so far today thats him and rod hull that have been tarred with the same brush as saville, is any of this actually true?


ya last week, he said he had not meet the girl then a week later a picture of him with her showed up, i think another guy as well cant recall who


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Dave said:


> Has it been proven yet or still just accusations?
> 
> If so they should strip him of his knighthood etc


put it this way, there was a documentary couple weeks ago and they had Saville actually defending Gary Glitter saying theres nothing wrong with what he does/did, that aint the actions of an innocent man

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/9578230/Jimmy-Savile-claimed-paedophile-Gary-Glitter-did-nothing-wrong.html


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

:scared: what about rod hull then?????


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> Freddie star was interviewed the other morning and seemed genuine.
> 
> He was only guilty of having a sh*t memory TBH.


the thing is there are evil people out the who make false allegation for a few ££'s and it can ruin people. i think he done nothing but it proves some people do tell lies about these things


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> :scared: what about rod hull then?????


emu didnt fly too well when they fell off the roof


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Slight off topic but when I heard that Rod Hull died falling off his roof trying to adjust his aerial I couldn't help but think did he have that bird puppet on his arm and he was using it to make the adjustments?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Some one posted something on here today implying that he had also been involved with this type of thing, i take it this was just bullsh1t?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lucanuk said:


> the thing is there are evil people out the who make false allegation for a few ££'s and it can ruin people. i think he done nothing but it proves some people do tell lies about these things


He said he had never appeared with saville but then footage turned up, his answer " can you remember everyone you have met in the last 40 yrs ? "

He also questioned why the woman who had accused him had gone to a Media Guru and not the police.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> He said he had never appeared with saville but then footage turned up, his answer " can you remember everyone you have met in the last 40 yrs ? "
> 
> He also questioned why the woman who had accused him had gone to a Media Guru and not the police.


yep i dont remember people from school when i see them so very understandable to forget. this person has put doubt in peoples minds about him and mud sticks im afraid to say.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Well old Rod did enjoy slipping the ole hand up something.

Imo Freddie Starr is a good bet for the accusations against him


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

The trouble is there is a certain look to a peedo which you can look like but can sometimes be wrong, But freddy star looks like one.

When I was at school we had a french teacher that had "that look." We nicknamed him Bummer Andrews and we were all convinced he was a peedo. After 20 years I met him again and I and many others were very wrong.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

I believe saville did it.

But now people are believing any accusation involving saville and anyone else someone mentions.

How long till britney spears or Katie price get accused of fetching girls for him.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Whats the difference between a greyhound and Jimmy Saville?

At least the greyhound waits for the hare to appear


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

I say we dig his corpse up and put it on trial


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

watched the interveiw with freddy starr, he hit the nail on the head about the lady who made the aqusation , why the feck did she not go to the police rather then the media, he welcomed a police enquiry, his health has suffered alot since this story came out

if the ''victim'' of freddy starr is found to be lying she needs a public exictution


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ok, so i missed the itv programme a few weeks ago, but tonight the bbc are running 'their version' what did the bbc know...yadda yadda

they are saying they knew nothing, it was all rumours...but the amount of rumours they admit to knowing is shocking, WAY before he got to tv(where they gave him a programme that allowed him to meet kids specifically)......then of course there is the fact that bbc2 ran the Louis Theroux programme(over 10 years ago) where he directly asks him about the well known allegations....oh my! All i see is all these bbc folk trying to save their own skin, having known for YEARS that this is what went on...done nothing about it and ehh'ing and ahh'ing about the fact they allowed it to continue after knowing the rumours and then seeing something that 'made those allegtions seem real and indefinite'! Only ONE guy has said he will take responsibility for not coming forward.....

How do they sleep at night?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

i am actually disgusted after watching.....they didn't do very well at making themselves look innocent.... :cursing:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

jimmy saville looks just like a skanky freak why the fck were these women frightened to come forward when he was alive


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

KJW said:


> *It's appalling how many people turned and looked the other way.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> apparantly they did, hope they never had kids


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

vetran said:


> This was one of the reasons i was shouting at the tv tonight during the prgramme....so if these people didn't say anything to put a stop to it cause it was only rumours......did they leave their own kids in his care?? Fkn thought not:cursing: I tell ya, it makes me mad as hell! Those youngsters were in care homes...seen as 'naughty children'...in those days their voices would have been ignored if they spoke out i have a friend who is older and was in a care home and she says this IS how it was....and often adults abused their power due to this(not famous, normal care workers, people they should have been able to trust) but these adults who turned a blind eye, i think they should be brought to justice. Turning a blind eye is allowing it to happen and to continue happening.
> 
> If i knew something was going on, even if i just had an inkling, i would do something, say something, even if i was wrong i would at least try if i thought thats what was happening...can't get my head around it....can't understand how they can sleep at night tbh, they might as well have joined in! The pitiful excuses they were giving...fkn pathetic....blood boiling!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ser said:


> totally agree its disgusting the way people allow those things to go on
> 
> theres a case here of a child who died and a lot lot lot of people turned a blind eye to horrific injuries
> 
> id be same as you ser and take action


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I heard a qoute today that a BBC director general would not allow a Newsnight programme about the old pervert because " it would mess up the whole christmas schedule "

If this is proven true, he needs jailing IMO.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I watched Panorama last night and it was full of old BBC men trying to excuse why they didn't report Savile even though they knew what was going on. One of them even tried to say it wasn't just the BBC, it was all the media who knew of Savile's child abuse. That conveniently ignores the fact that it wasn't other media outlets but the BBC that employed Savile and gave him his access to children and his status and power.

The BBC is a closed shop that was a haven for weirdos like Savile. Their attitude is not concerned with justice for his victims but all about how to protect the power and reputation of the BBC, as the emails published on Panorama show. All they were concerned was with how it would damage them, one of them even said that because some of the victims were teenagers they weren't "too young". Savile evidently had his protectors and fellow child abusers at the BBC (as the victims on the programme stated, it was BBC employers as well as Savile who operated a paedo ring).


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

why didn't BBC just stop the panorama program , its a bit ironic a program on bbc slating the bbc


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Milky said:


> I heard a qoute today that a BBC director general would not allow a Newsnight programme about the old pervert because " it would mess up the whole christmas schedule "
> 
> If this is proven true, he needs jailing IMO.


yes, i saw it touched on slightly last might in the bbc panorama thing...and said to Bri 'i wonder how long it will be before 'private' emails come out stating the truth of why it was pulled...regardless of the reasons said in the panorama thing....bunch of fkn cvnts:cursing:



cub said:


> I watched Panorama last night and it was full of old BBC men trying to excuse why they didn't report Savile even though they knew what was going on. One of them even tried to say it wasn't just the BBC, it was all the media who knew of Savile's child abuse. That conveniently ignores the fact that it wasn't other media outlets but the BBC that employed Savile and gave him his access to children and his status and power.
> 
> The BBC is a closed shop that was a haven for weirdos like Savile. Their attitude is not concerned with justice for his victims but all about how to protect the power and reputation of the BBC, as the emails published on Panorama show. All they were concerned was with how it would damage them, one of them even said that because some of the victims were teenagers they weren't "too young". Savile evidently had his protectors and fellow child abusers at the BBC (as the victims on the programme stated, it was BBC employers as well as Savile who operated a paedo ring).


yes, saw that today too...fkn disgusting, as per my posts last night, i think every single one of them should be brought to justice. ~They not only allowed this to happen, they HELPED by putting him in direct contact with children...and because they were 'bad' children...or because they were 'almost' legal...it makes it ok?? WTF!! They ALLOWED and PROVIDED a child abuser access to vulrenable children who, if they DID speak out at the time wouldn't have been believed...i bet there are ALOT of people sweating right now...not only those still in employment at the bbc.....hope they get whats coming!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> why didn't BBC just stop the panorama program , its a bit ironic a program on bbc slating the bbc


It's damage limitation. The programme focused on only a few individuals who knew of Savile's abuse rather than examining why he was employed, promoted and protected by the BBC establishment for decades. It's a classic case of blame a few individuals who can be sacked and possibly prosecuted and therefore try and protect the rest of the BBC.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> why didn't BBC just stop the panorama program , its a bit ironic a program on bbc slating the bbc





cub said:


> It's damage limitation. The programme focused on only a few individuals who knew of Savile's abuse rather than examining why he was employed, promoted and protected by the BBC establishment for decades. It's a classic case of blame a few individuals who can be sacked and possible prosecuted and therefore try and protect the rest of the BBC.


Craig, the ITv ran the first programme, the abuse had been mentioned previously on bbc2 on Louis Theroux programme(AT LEAST 10 years ago, cause i watched it!) but still he was idolised by the bbc....as Cub says, now the ITV aired their documentary(made in part by the guy who filmed the shelved bbc programme as he left the bbc and went to ITV and outed the cvnt) and the bbc have only damage limitation to stop them folding completely......the panorama programme thinks it covered their asses by mentioning all that was known for years...well...i think their wee protected world is about to come crashing down(with any luck) Would be a right shame if they managed to pull this off.....cause it is as plain as the nose on the directors face what has been going on!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Speaking of the fact they aired the Louis theroux programme so long ago......don't they think that anyone will wonder why it was said it was 'common knowledge' back then, Jimmy ADMITTED to this fact...that they then kept having him seen as a superstar, and untimately made the 'tribute to Jimmy' thing last xmas???????

Ach, dinnae start me....makes my fkn blood boil this does.....


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

So ITV came out with happened and then bbc aired panorama for damage limitation.

If this is as every one says , its the most sinister and dark thing to happen for ages, so twisted that I can't actually get my head around it


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

whats this about him being a necrophilliac

gets better and better


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I honestly dont know mate, I have no explanation for it. Guess its just luck you saw it and im just jealous as ive been aware of this transcript for quite some time and would have loved to have seen it being a big fan of the show. I dont think you are a liar, you clearly saw it. Just a shame it doesnt exist anywhere now so we can laugh at it together :sad:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Can i refuse to pay the TV license due to BBC's slackness?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Can i refuse to pay the TV license due to BBC's slackness?


Depends if you like large fines.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

pretty rediculous if i HAVE to pay a license fee to a corporation that has hidden/defended a paedophile for years


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm sure when an inquiry takes place and some BBC people are outed, the Sun newspaper will prob run a petition against the funding to the BBC!

All top brass will be replaced and your £140 ish will still have to be paid!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

GeorgeUK-M said:


>


already posted it. like i said it was total bollocks. all made up


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Sadly, the BBC will point the finger to those who want a nice fat payout/pension and therefore yet again, the public will pay.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

I'm just wondering why it's all come out now then ,now then, now then??


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Everyday it seems more allegations come out about him, I'm sure that alot are true. But isn't it getting way too sensationalist?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

latblaster said:


> Everyday it seems more allegations come out about him, I'm sure that alot are true. But isn't it getting way too sensationalist?


Do you work for the bbc ?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

There's a new celebrity name being mentioned now. Apparently Jeremy beadle had a small hand in it all


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Craig660 said:


> Do you work for the bbc ?


No, but he seems to be linked with all kinds of sh!te; next it'll be drugs, then money laundering.

He can't defend himself, & I'll bet the media are a salivating about what to say next to sell more papers.

But I am NOT defending the cvnt.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> No, but he seems to be linked with all kinds of sh!te; *next it'll be drugs*, then money laundering.
> 
> He can't defend himself, & I'll bet the media are a salivating about what to say next to sell more papers.
> 
> But I am NOT defending the cvnt.


yep, a well loved DJ moving round celebrity circles and the party scene. no chance drugs are going to be involved


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

BBC reporting this morning that the police to be making high profile arrests in connection with the ongoing investigation


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> yep, a well loved DJ moving round celebrity circles and the party scene. no chance drugs are going to be involved


Paul Gabourchini??


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Nidge said:


> Paul Gabourchini??


Think Gambaccini knew all about how dodgy Saville was rather than being involved in it. Basically i think he thought Saville a cnut mate


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Have a read of this...

http://www.tpuc.org/node/34


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Savile Abuse 'Unprecedented', Police Say

http://news.sky.com/story/1024564/savile-abuse-unprecedented-police-say

he maybe safe from prosecution because he's dead, but i reckon a lot of big names are going to get their comeuppance for what they did in the past.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

can't believe the c*nt has got away with it for so long!


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

he must have been protected by some of the most influential and powerful people in society, and i bet the reason they protected him was that they were doing just as he did.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

I hope I heard it wrong, but on the radio earlier, I think they said over 400 people have come forward with abuse claims against him.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> I hope I heard it wrong, but on the radio earlier, I think they said over 400 people have come forward with abuse claims against him.


last I spotted on MSN homepage it's 500 now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

James s said:


> last I spotted on MSN homepage it's 500 now.


holy crap 500 !

Whoever helped him cover this up needs shooting.


----------



## demdelts (Jul 25, 2012)

They say time heals everything, unless you were raped by Jimmy Savile... In which case, getting your hands on his estate heals it.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

max Clifford is in the spotlight now, what with his arrest over the savile thing and lady Di's butler saying he betrayed him.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

demdelts said:


> They say time heals everything, unless you were raped by Jimmy Savile... In which case, getting your hands on his estate heals it.


What estate ? from what I can see he had bugger all near the end.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> I hope I heard it wrong, but on the radio earlier, I think they said over 400 people have come forward with abuse claims against him.


I bet a fair few are just making it up to get some cash.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

650 now btw lol


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

kingdale said:


> I bet a fair few are just making it up to get some cash.


There's the thing, though.

No doubt there's no smoke without fire, and some people truly were done wrong / harmed / molested etc.

Thing is, if you were loosely around - hung with some of the people who were connected or knew him, or had some contact - who'd be able to seriously challenge whether some allegations are a bit, well, iffy.

That's why this should all have come out when he was still alive, with proper judicial action, and robust examination of all claims. As much as I hate people to have done what he appears to have done, I also have some dislike for people for whom there's no bandwagon too slow.


----------

